# Having trouble making account to site with same layout



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am a bit confused as to what the situation is. 

You are trying to make an account on another website (that has the same layout and design as TPT), but is completely unrelated to TPT in any way. If this is the case and you are having problems, then you should contact that particular site administrator, as TPT would not be involved in any way.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Sounds like you already registered on that site under the email your trying to use. Use that sites "forgot my user name/pass word" function and reset everything.

I'm a member on several forums that use the vBulletin platform and have never had a problem registering on a new one.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Your best bet would be to actually look at whatever site at which you're attempting to register an account. Read their guidelines. Check their FAQ. Or use their contact us option to get assistance.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Is your computore trying to log you in automatically with the wrong ingo?


----------



## Administrator (Aug 24, 2012)

Aquatastic said:


> Hello. I am posting this here because I don't really know where to ask. I am having trouble making an account at another website that has the exact same layout and design just about a different subject...it keeps telling me I cannot make two accounts but it does not let me sign in as this username that I have at TPT either. How or what should I do?


Hi,
What is the other website? Also, did you already have an existing account on this other site?

Thanks,
Marie, Community Support


----------



## Aquatastic (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello everyone. I figured out what the problem was. The website is run on the exact same vBulletin platform TPT is run and for some reason (I think it was the cookies/auto-fill or something on my phone) it glitches and thought I was a member on that other forum even when I tried signing-ul with different emails. I was able to successfully register on my laptop , though, and am able to log in to each individual site on my phone without issues now.


----------

